# VK New Stock 18 Nov 2015



## Gizmo (18/11/15)

26G Nickel wire RESTOCK
26G Titanium wire
Subtank Plus Glass RESTOCK
Genius^2 RTA Clone
Hammer of God Quad Mech Mod
Kayfun Monster V3
Phenotype-L Black & Silver
Swirlfish V2
Silverplay Nano
AX1 RDA
CERA RDA Authentic, Fully ceramic RDA
Stone Drip Tips
VIP Drip Tips #3
Kanthal Restock throughout


----------



## Silver (18/11/15)

@Gizmo, whats the difference between the Kayfun Monster V2 and V3 ?


----------

